# [SOLVED] Good fan brands? Looking for 120 mm fan for Antec 300



## rookienoob (Oct 15, 2009)

Scythe, CoolerMaster, Thermaltake, Revoltec, Antec...
What are good fan-brands?

I'm especialy looking for a cheap 120 mm fan to mount in the front of an Antec 300 case... for cooling the HDDs. Any ideas?

Leds would be cool, but they're really expensive, usually...
I found some cheap Revoltec 120mm's with LEDs. They look good but are they?

-Rockynoob


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Good fan brands? Looking for 120 mm fan for Antec 300*

Antec tri cool are good. I have never heard of Revoltec.

Akasa make some cheap ones but they are no where near as good as Antec.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Good fan brands? Looking for 120 mm fan for Antec 300*

I like the Antec Tri-Cool fans so you can control the speed on them. They are quiet and efficient.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Good fan brands? Looking for 120 mm fan for Antec 300*

Silverstone also makes some good ones with controllers and ball bearings.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Good fan brands? Looking for 120 mm fan for Antec 300*

Scythe and Antec are best, in my experience.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Good fan brands? Looking for 120 mm fan for Antec 300*

Antec Tri-Cool are very good quality. Any brand with rifled, ball or fluid bearings should live long.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Good fan brands? Looking for 120 mm fan for Antec 300*

I have always been happy with Noctua and coolermaster fans...The Noctua being my favorite


----------

